# 12rounds' character illustrations



## 12rounds (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello everyone!
I'm new around here and wanted to start posting something. 
I've been doing digital illustrations for a while now.



I've no idea how the good folks around react to purely digital work or what the style and quality the images here usually are, but I guess I'll learn about that if anybody cares to make comments.

I'm combining the use of rendered images, imaging application(s) and a drawing tablet to make my illustrations.


EDIT: All my images in this thread fall under this Creative Commons license.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 18, 2005)

*Welccome to the boards!!*

Welcome to ENWorld! This is a great community with a lot of bright, creative and talented people!   

Nice work!   I cannot even draw a stick figure without it looking like a 2 year old was just scribbling!   

12 Rounds? What is the origin of your handle?

Edit: This post sounds like I am on speed or something... Oi! I guess I do not need Mountain Dew this morning...


----------



## Tolen Mar (Oct 18, 2005)

Thats some really fine work there.  One thing I might reccomend though is doing something with the background.  It doesnt have to be detailed or anything, but those images (the archer in particular) look kind of washed out next to that bright white.

Even changing the background to a unifrom grey might help a lot.

Keep at it, and keep posting.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 19, 2005)

I would agree these are excellent, but I think the lack of background or any spacial references keep them from being truly awesome.  Even just some cast shadows on the "ground" or something would really help them to seem truly complete.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 19, 2005)

I love digital work! Great Pics!
Hunter


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 19, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> 12 Rounds? What is the origin of your handle?




Bah well few years back I was trying to register to a forum somewhere in the 'net and all the nicks I could think of at the moment were reserved... so I browsed my CD collection and just ripped the name of one of the music groups. That band happened to be 12rounds (a sort of alternative rock music with a stain of despair and melancholy in it). I got stuck with it, I suppose.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 19, 2005)

Those look great! Even the minimalistic background helps a bunch.

Go Kimi in 2006!


----------



## Ferret (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool pictures.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 19, 2005)

I do like the minimalistic background much better, though I still think it could be improved with more,  however the difference is amazing and I love it.


----------



## 12rounds (Nov 29, 2005)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello and great work!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice!    

You do good work!


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 25, 2005)

A couple new ones:

edit: removed some images


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 27, 2005)

I love your stuff. The ghoul rising from the ground in "rebirth" is one of my favorites.  Nice work.


----------



## 12rounds (May 10, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 4, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 6, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## Storn (Jun 6, 2006)

I like that you taking chances and trying to go into the 3d modeling and make it "your own".  

You have an actual style.

Which is more than I can say for a lot of what I see in the 3d modeling stuff used for RPGs.


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 14, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 15, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 18, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 19, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 21, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 22, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 22, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

Love your stuff, good work


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you Bront.


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 26, 2006)

:edited:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2006)

12rounds said:
			
		

> I think I saw somebody requesting a French Foreign Legion character in some of the threads around here, but can't locate it any longer.
> 
> Anyways ... here's my take on it. It's supposed to be a legionnaire from the 1950's.



Damn cool.   

Would love to see your take on Rick O'Connell (Brendan Fraser) from The Mummy.


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 27, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2006)

Very cool. All it is missing are the pistols at his side. Otherwise, most excellent. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 1, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 2, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 3, 2006)

12rounds said:
			
		

> I think I saw somebody requesting a French Foreign Legion character in some of the threads around here, but can't locate it any longer.
> 
> Anyways ... here's my take on it. It's supposed to be a legionnaire from the 1950's.




Ha! That was me. Thanks for the drawing! Not what I was looking for specifically, but pretty cool!


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 7, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 12, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I really like that one.
The armor looks perfect.


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 24, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 1, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 2, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 4, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 5, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 9, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 13, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2006)

HOLY CR@P! That has to be the best half-elf drawing I've ever seen!


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you, Frukatha!


----------



## Oscaron (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you use Poser then go from there?


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 19, 2006)

Oscaron said:
			
		

> Do you use Poser then go from there?



Yup. Sometimes more sometimes less. About half of the time goes for setting things up in 3D and about half doing stuff in Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 19, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 2, 2006)

:edited:


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 3, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 9, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 14, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## Berandor (Sep 14, 2006)

Some excellent pics in there! I especially like the orc and the modern guy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Love  the updates 12rounds.   What is the title for the piece in post 51?


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words!

The image in post 51 ... I simply called her "Sorceress". I was aiming towards a much more sinister feeling with it, but as I was listening to Cranberries while working it somehow turned out to be like that.

====





Up until recently we used to have two cats, but after a sad chain of events and a possible miscalculation by a veterinarian, we lost the other cat. I've been more emotionally tuned to darker thoughts for the past week and this is one of the results.


EDIT: removed an image


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss 12rounds. If I lost my cat, I'd be crying for at least week. I have opened up her heart to me and she means the world to me. I'm practicall in tears for the loss over our feline now. I love all cats. 

Anyway, excellent, excellent Reaper. Love it. The background detail I like the most.

If you are up to it, I'd love to see your take on this balor mini:






Make him angrier, pissed beyond belief and have plenty of flames in the background.


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 19, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2006)

Ooh, neat. Swashbuckler?


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 23, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Yip!   Gentleman usually have flesh! 

If you are up to it I'd still love to see you take on the Balor!


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 30, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 4, 2006)

:edited:


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 6, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 9, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 11, 2006)

:edited:


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 15, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 17, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 19, 2006)

Either it is me or facially the three before the last two bear a slight resemblance to your avatar!


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 19, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Either it is me or facially the three before the last two bear a slight resemblance to your avatar!




*blink blink*

*browses earlier images*

It's not just you ... man, I gotta change my avatar now!


----------



## 12rounds (Nov 7, 2006)

:edited out:


----------



## 12rounds (Nov 7, 2006)

:edited:


----------



## 12rounds (Nov 19, 2006)

edit: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Nov 30, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 1, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 6, 2006)

:edit:


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 10, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 26, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 29, 2006)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Jan 16, 2007)

EDIT: removed an image


----------



## 12rounds (Jan 24, 2007)

:edit:


----------

